
Young, educated and underemployed: are we building a nation of PhD baristas? - randycupertino
https://theconversation.com/young-educated-and-underemployed-are-we-building-a-nation-of-phd-baristas-53104
======
cdi
If it's a PhD in something like "Whiteness studies" or in multitude of
similarly useful subjects, then gainful employment as a barista is a happy
ending really.

------
dozzie
I don't know how does it look in Canada or Australia, but where I live we have
plenty of graduates and post-graduates, who won't work in construction, in
warehouses, or generally doing anything that has material effects (welding,
carpentry or woodworking, machining, and so on), because they weren't studying
for several years only to do physical work.

------
jstewartmobile
Barista-ing may be one of the better outcomes. There are so many in food
service, un/under paid research positions, perpetual adjunct professing, etc.
Maybe Thiel is right...

